# SoCal Cross Season Starts



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Everyone, CX season is starting September 30th. Check it out. Super fun and anyone can race.

Lots of races throughout the season. Contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

as much as I love Dot and the SoCal Cross scene, the dang races are too far apart unless you live in LA
I mean San Diegans don't want to drive 4 frigging hours for a 45 minute bike race, as SLO folks do either. So it's really hard to get a full season in.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> as much as I love Dot and the SoCal Cross scene, the dang races are too far apart unless you live in LA
> I mean San Diegans don't want to drive 4 frigging hours for a 45 minute bike race, as SLO folks do either. So it's really hard to get a full season in.


even in L.A. its a bummer! Oceanside for a 30 min race? Bakersfield?

I love all the work she and her hubby do, but its a bit too spread out for most.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm going to the Bakersfield one. I'll just sleep over at Edward james almost's house.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Live in Pomona Valley/IE area 35 miles east of LA. Hate going to LA anytime for many reasons. Many people out too for many reasons, but that is another topic. Dot is just LA centeric and have to live with that unless you want start on putting races. Many of the classic courses of years like: Convert CX, Bonelli Park, Woodland Hills, or Hansen Dam which is harder than DTLA or others on the calander now. Instead we are getting flat fast grass dusty baseball/football field with lots of turns with small mounds more and more. Too much crit like. It is time to find classic courses that we do evey year like in the NW or back east to make as the core series races and then change out others depending on the season.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I just wish*



quatre24 said:


> Live in Pomona Valley/IE area 35 miles east of LA. Hate going to LA anytime for many reasons. Many people out too for many reasons, but that is another topic. Dot is just LA centeric and have to live with that unless you want start on putting races. Many of the classic courses of years like: Convert CX, Bonelli Park, Woodland Hills, or Hansen Dam which is harder than DTLA or others on the calander now. Instead we are getting flat fast grass dusty baseball/football field with lots of turns with small mounds more and more. Too much crit like. It is time to find classic courses that we do evey year like in the NW or back east to make as the core series races and then change out others depending on the season.


there were more regional races with points going to the totals. I'm sure the SLO guys would prefer staying in their area while the San Diegans stayed in theirs. 

Hollywood O"Side (Reach the Beach) is a fun course though


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sent her an idea of maybe start doing micro regional series like: San Diego, IE, OC, LA basin, San Fernado/Gabriel Valleys; and North region SLO/ Bakersfield with a couple races in micro region counting towards the SCPS. SCPS still the top series and micro region series can more grass roots that feed into the SCPS. District champs would be a seprate thing, with districts moving from region to region each year in a cycle. There was more ideas, too long to go into detial with here. File is still saved some where. For this season where mostly locked in and have to live with it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that's great*



quatre24 said:


> Sent her an idea of maybe start doing micro regional series like: San Diego, IE, OC, LA basin, San Fernado/Gabriel Valleys; and North region SLO/ Bakersfield with a couple races in micro region counting towards the SCPS. SCPS still the top series and micro region series can more grass roots that feed into the SCPS. District champs would be a seprate thing, with districts moving from region to region each year in a cycle. There was more ideas, too long to go into detial with here. File is still saved some where. For this season where mostly locked in and have to live with it.


that is what I was thinking as well

I look at it this way.
A) I can drive 3-4 hours , buy gas, pay to race, race for an hour, watch a couple hours of racing and drive 3-4 hours
or
B) Have a pirate race for an hour with my buddies for free and have the whole day with the family


----------

